# Have A Dilemma



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok guys I have a 4 inch bd rhom In a 100 gallon tank. Sometimes he swims whole tank but usually not. He does hide a lot. But also feeds great and chases my finger at times. I keep reading that rhoms and other serras feel more comfortable in smaller tanks. They are less paranoid. Here's my dilemma... If I get a divider will it stunt his growth? And will he be upset he went from 5 feet length to 2.5? I always thought fish grew faster in larger tanks and dont want to stunt his growth. BUT it's a 100 gallons w on fish n I'd love to cut the tank in half and get another Serra or maybe a piraya... Thoughts ????


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd divide and no it won't stunt his growth. Growth is stunted mainly due to poor water conditions and poor diet, larger tanks mean more water volume making it easier to maintain water quality that's why the bigger the tank the better.

Get another serra, with a 4 inch rhom it'll be a while before he's big enough to need a 100gal especially if you say he just chills all day.


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok I like the way u think! Is there a good divider u recommend without draining the water? In your own experience have you noticed serrasalmus do better wil smaller tanks too fel more comfortable?


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

Eggcrate panels from a any hardware shop, forgot what they call them, lighting diffusor panels or something like that.

This is it though:










Just cut that out to fit the tank and secure it in place with some suction cups, most LFS sell spare suction cups.

As far as how fish react, it depends on the fish, many have mixed results but only way to find out is to experiment. I'd avoid getting a pygo though, get another rhom if you can.


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Why avoid the pygo? Just curious?

Cuz they prefer a shoal or rhom will try like hell to get him?

Thx for replies btw

Do u think rhoms do better with smaller tanks? I've read that a lot!


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

1 more thing will this causes chimple in your opinion?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I would actually keep the rhom in the 100 gallon tank because chances are that he probably never outgrow it...you got him at juvi size and he will be fine in there for a very long, long, time...possibly life....IMO, just get another tank setup if you want to get another rhom...the divider is OK but eventually you will have to move one of the rhoms...and no, the rhom's growth won't get stunted with a divider (if you decide to go that route) because he is still getting 100 gallons of water...







...which means less tank maitenence...Just keep your water parameters in check and you'll be fine.


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

Bobbyd123 said:


> 1 more thing will this causes chimple in your opinion?


It depends on the fish, can't tell you yes or no. Some fish will give themselves a chimple in large tanks when they have plenty of space, while other can be in tiny tsnks and not develop one.


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok thanks fellas for the replies! I got home last night and he was swimming all over. My light burned out n only had the blu actinic on so he liked it dimmed. Was all over the tank loving the power heads! Now if feel bad cutting down his space. Ill leave for now. Only had him a month am very happy. He ate 1st day n chased finger 1st day so cant complain. I think hell keep getting bravar n braver

Maybe when Petco does $1 a gallon ill grab new tank. I'd either get piraya, manny, elong or another type of rhom. Xingu r nice. Then again I already have a nice rhom do maybe something different lol.. Time will tell I guess at


----------

